

Behavioral Targeting: the most underused technique in today’s marketing - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/behavioral-targeting/

======
georgespencer
On your "About Us" page you're using a registered trademark (Cameron Moll's
Authentic Jobs "Come in, We're Hiring" image):

<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/about-us.php>

(I've screengrabbed here: <http://imgur.com/8DKAq>)

<http://images.authenticjobs.com/hiring.v1338305725.png>

It doesn't look like you've obtained permission to duplicate the design (and
you've stripped it of the ®). I like the way it links through to a page which
exalts people getting 'good karma'. Indeed.

I also noticed that whilst you linked through to XKCD for using the comic,
that's pretty much the bare minimum you can do to satisfy the attribution
requirements for his Creative Commons: it'd be better to include a small text
link since it's not immediately obvious that the image links through to the
source, and if I didn't know that it was XKCD I might think you'd come up with
it.

~~~
paraschopra
Hey, thanks for pointing this out. Getting the first image removed ASAP.
Agreed it is copyrighted. But we didn't strip the (r) symbol, we probably
reused it from somewhere else. An oversight on our part.

Regarding attribution, I always make sure I link them back to original source.
But I agree with you that text attribution would be much better way to
properly do the citation.

~~~
georgespencer
You're right, it looks like you may have lifted the image from Buzzient, who
have subsequently removed it:

[http://www.tineye.com/search/74af78427fac53916cfb9e82fa674f4...](http://www.tineye.com/search/74af78427fac53916cfb9e82fa674f4ef8c6b680/)

Kudos for doing the right thing and updating both.

------
darrenoc
In general, I find this approach incredibly annoying. Usually I would rather
see the canonical version of a given site.

Hypothetical example: because I'm running Linux and in the US, a site shows me
content/software geared towards US Linux users. However I am trying to find a
solution for a Windows issue with my girlfriend's laptop, who is based in
Ireland.

And a similar but different anecdote: Steam has consistently refused to let me
pay for games with my US credit card while I'm in Europe. I have to use a VPN
for the payment to process. Wat?

~~~
paraschopra
Do you think a simple link in the footer which says 'Opt me out of this
targeting' would help you? In general people appreciate personalizing content
for them, but I agree some may not like it.

------
stfu
It might indeed have quite a lot of potential but on the other hand I am
already annoyed when websites are geo-ip'ing their language setting based on
my "alleged" location. But maybe enough behavioral targeting is going to
segment myself into the leave-me-alone user group.

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, determining language based Accept-Language header is a much better idea.
[http://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-accept-lang-
loc...](http://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-accept-lang-locales)

------
gtani
Not sure if these opt-out cookies have much effect but anyways:

<http://www.networkadvertising.org/managing/opt_out.asp>

